

Uberalls – Track code coverage metrics with Jenkins and Phabricator - yonasb
https://github.com/uber/uberalls

======
techdragon
Thank you!

As a Phabricator user, this is a huge help. The only thing holding me back
from total adoption is the Codename/repo label stuff. When you try to
modularise things a lot, having to make all these short names becomes very
burdensome.

------
agrothberg
Why do they use Coveralls to check coverage for this project (see badge in
README)?

